# For All Those Who have Tried A Drop Away



## Rick9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting
I wonder if a TTaker Pronghorn launcher would be better than the one in the pic - I think its a Shakey Hunter. The pronghorn is narrower and has 'steeper' sides.
Just a thought.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

That was a thought, but I have a Cobra with a similar shaped launcher on my other bow which is where this all started. I think that regardless of the angle of the prong, the arrow will still want to move.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Interesting idea. :thumbs_up


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

So you have re-invented the wheel..........


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*fingers and drop-aways*

I am a fan of drops with fingers, I shoot the limbdriver on my drenalin LD, I found that if you drop your top finger that also helps with arrow torq. I have the same problemwhen I put too much pressure on the top finger. I have for along time shot with one over two below and drop top and bottom just before release.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

wirenut583 said:


> I am a fan of drops with fingers, I shoot the limbdriver on my drenalin LD, I found that if you drop your top finger that also helps with arrow torq. I have the same problemwhen I put too much pressure on the top finger. I have for along time shot with one over two below and drop top and bottom just before release.



When I was talking Zac at Trophy Taker and he suggestd the same thing. My fear is that when I take my top finger off the next one will come along for the ride.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

The trophy ridge dropzone freestyle works with fingers without modifications.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Try looking up 'archers paradox'. A fingershooting rest needs side pressure.
Good luck!

I personally your poking at windmills. But, that's just my .02.:smokin:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

intresting..............


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Darksider said:


> Try looking up 'archers paradox'. A fingershooting rest needs side pressure.


Know all about it which is why I've been shooting the Cavalier all these years and is why I will probably go back to it. I have read all the controversy written along all of the success stories. All of the why's and why not's. I have stayed true to the Cavalier and I shoot darn well with it. But, the tinkerer inside of me still asks why not let an arrow just do it's thing? So far accuracy has not been compromised and tomorrow I will find out how the consistency is at longer distances.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

With a drop away properly adjusted it should be possible to do this. I knew a kid once that shot 2 under and a TM hunter and shot lights out. You never know. 

BW


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

*Report*

Here is where I am at:

Groups at 20 yards are as tight as they were with the Cavalier. At 30 yards the groups were tad tighter and grouped essentially with the 20 yard shots. Did not shoot past that as it was too darn warm (hot) out.

Had a few shots that went either left, or high left, by an inch or so. I put most of this on me as I am fighting back from a case of target panic I learned while trying to shoot with a release ( dumb) but I pretty much got that worked out. I will also look at possible fletching contact with the riser.

Overall I am very pleased with how the drop away works. My bow shoots noticeably quieter, but so far the biggest gain comes from not having to watch the arrow on the rest while I draw back. This is something that I have always done with any other finger rest I have shot. It is relieving .

More to come.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

If you want a quiet trouble free rest why not the Whisker biscuit?

Yes I've heard the stories about them freezing up. But the conditions required to make that happen are relatively specialized.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

b0w_bender said:


> If you want a quiet trouble free rest why not the Whisker biscuit?
> 
> Yes I've heard the stories about them freezing up. But the conditions required to make that happen are relatively specialized.


The Wisker Biscuit is a good rest but the reason I am trying the dropaway is to remove any arrow contact with the rest when I let'er rip.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Arrowshooters, did you get my Email? dd


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Arrowshooters, did you get my Email? dd


I did. Did you get mine back?


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, I did. dd


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

OK. The jury is in and the Trophy Taker will stay on my bow for this coming Deer season. I have found that my groups are more consistantly tighter at longer distances, and as I mentioned I do not have to worry about the arrow falling off of the rest. The key was the little piece of plastic that I stuck to the rest keeping the arrow from moving around. I will say though, that I will be swithching to the pronghorn launcher after the season. The Shakey Hunter hits the riser.

I am giving it a :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Arrow.

I shot a Dropzone off my Connie. I was pleased with it until I tried to tune broadheads. That's when the ugly archer's paradox showed up. I couldn't get the broadheads to tune due to lack of side pressure.

I hope you get it worked out. I really liked shooting it, there were many advantages. I'm back to the freeflyte now.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

jhart75609 said:


> Arrow.
> 
> I shot a Dropzone off my Connie. I was pleased with it until I tried to tune broadheads. That's when the ugly archer's paradox showed up. I couldn't get the broadheads to tune due to lack of side pressure.
> 
> I hope you get it worked out. I really liked shooting it, there were many advantages. I'm back to the freeflyte now.


I will be shooting with 100gn Thunderheads and Strikers this weekend. I will let you know how I do (or don't LOL).


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

*Shot the Broadheads*

Went out with the broadheads this morning at 20 yards only. The pic below is of the first two field point arrows and the G5 Striker was right in there as you can see. Did not shoot the Thunderheads. I'll play more at longer distances but I do expect the same results.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like you trimmed that one fletch up a bit!

I think the big disadvantage to finger rests is just trying to use them hunting. Before everyone throws something...,...... some are a little fragile, and you have to be careful drawing in hunting situations to keep the arrow on. The drop-away takes away a lot of that.

Good luck! Looks like you have it though!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

marcusjb said:


> The trophy ridge dropzone freestyle works with fingers without modifications.


Yep that's what I shoot...

The drop away arm has a Z in it for the sideways motion...
Its a nice rest.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

*Final Thoughts*

This is my first Robinhood with the new setup from 32yds. All of my Robinhoods with the old setup were from 17 - 20yds. Again I am very pleased with the rest and very glad that I gave it a try. Oh, that is a standard size carbon in the back of a smaller ST Epic.


----------



## fingertab71 (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with the archer's paradox argument,in my humble opininion plunger rest is the way to go,but if something else works for you the target don't lie!


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I believe I was in error above. I don't believe it was the lack of side pressure that did me in, I believe it was the lack of cushion. That DZ doesn't have any give to it. 

The great thing about this sport is if it works for you, it really doesn't matter what everyone else says! I know I've been told a lot how you just can't shoot a bow with fingers, after ya whip 'em they change thier mind though!

All that being said, I took my second deer with the Commander, plunger, and Freeflyte Sept 5th. This one was a doe, it really is a heck of a combination. I'm headed back out next weekend to see if I can find a buck in the acorns.

Check out the 2009 pics on my brother's site here.

www.stevehartleyoutdoors.com 

He's had some really good bucks killed this year!


----------

